# pełna ramówka



## bjoleniacz

Hi,
I was listening to PolskieRadio.pl, and on the listening screen it said 
"pełna ramówka".  I can't find ramówka in any dictionary...what does it mean?

Thanks!


----------



## Ben Jamin

bjoleniacz said:


> Hi,
> I was listening to PolskieRadio.pl, and on the listening screen it said
> "pełna ramówka".  I can't find ramówka in any dictionary...what does it mean?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello,
How much can you understand Polish? You can try to read this: https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramówka


----------



## jasio

bjoleniacz said:


> I was listening to PolskieRadio.pl, and on the listening screen it said
> "pełna ramówka".  I can't find ramówka in any dictionary...what does it mean?



You must have used wrong dictionaries.  http://pl.wiktionary.org/wiki/ramówka

It's a broadcast (TV, radio) slang word referring to a broadcast schedule.


----------



## Thomas1

"Ramówka" can also mean "programming", i.e. a given variety of programmes/shows to be aired on the radio/television, as in "wakacyjna ramówka", which is a selection of programmes which will be aired on summer holidays. I'd translate into Polish "Holiday Programming" on this website as "Wakacyjna ramówka".


----------



## MateuszMoś

I agree with the previous comments. At our disposal, for example, there is "Ramowy plan wypowiedzi". It means that when you have to give an important speech, you can benefit from the list of the most crucial definitions/issues etc., previously prepared, in order not to forget to mention them as well as being able to assist yourself when stress made you be at a loss for words


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> You must have used wrong dictionaries.  http://pl.wiktionary.org/wiki/ramówka
> 
> It's a broadcast (TV, radio) slang word referring to a broadcast schedule.


So, you found my post wrong?


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> So, you found my post wrong?


Why do you assume that I had found your post wrong? Just because I quoted a source which might have proved to be be more useful for a foreigner?


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Why do you assume that I had found your post wrong? Just because I quoted a source which might have proved to be be more useful for a foreigner?


I don't think that the entry in Wikislownik is more informative than the article in Wikipedia.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> I don't think that the entry in Wikislownik is more informative than the article in Wikipedia.


Skoro Pan uważa, że uważając inaczej, niż Pan złamałem reguły forum proszę to zgłosić moderatorowi.Ta dyskusja staje się żenująca.


----------



## bjoleniacz

Ben Jamin said:


> Hello,
> How much can you understand Polish? You can try to read this: https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramówka



Not much!  I am a beginner.  Thanks though.



jasio said:


> You must have used wrong dictionaries.  http://pl.wiktionary.org/wiki/ramówka
> 
> It's a broadcast (TV, radio) slang word referring to a broadcast schedule.



Very helpful.  Thank you!


----------

